# My rifles............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Not much of a hand with the rifle, but I've gotten a few over the years.

Top is my Marlin .22, my first gun of any kind. Next is a Marlin 336T in .30-30. Bottom is an octagon barreled Winchester 94. I bought this in a pawn shop years ago, and replaced the front sight with one from a Hawken replica.










And, a Ruger 10/22 with 4X Redfield Widefield scope:










Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks good there Bob. You got everything covered from squirrel to deer. That's about all a man needs east of the Mississippi. They will all keep the pot full. Good luck with them.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats a nice collection Bob.

PS: You started those age polls but never told us your age group. That's cheating. 

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think he said one time he was two days older than baseball. Now I might be wrong or had peanut butter in my ears. I just can't remember.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm not surprised that you're a fan of the lever action. Those are some good looking rifles.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice guns Bob, what caliber is the Winchester? :smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Thanks.

the Winchester is .30-30. I've had my eye on a Marlin 1894 in .32 Win. Special. This an old deer rifle from the northwoods, flat bolt, straight grip carbine with 2/3 magazine.

As to the lever gun, I shoot long guns from the left side, so levers work for me. I know left handed bolt guns are available, but they're pretty hard to dispose of when swappin'.

Bob Wright

(And no, it was not I that claimed to be older than baseball. I'm 69 years of age, for the record.)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Bob Wright
> 
> (And no, it was not I that claimed to be older than baseball. I'm 69 years of age, for the record.)


I feel better now Bob. I'm a kid again.:mrgreen: :smt1099


----------

